# Trap out help



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh yea Palmetto bugs, didn't someone just die in FL from eating those? Anyway, you're right that the comb will be attractive to a whole list of other critters. FL has no shortage of roaches and they would move in pretty quickly. If you have to do a trapout look for posts by Cleo Hogan or better yet send him an email through beesource. He's got a *LOT* of experience with trapouts. He is very generous with his secrets and will email you some pdf files with some good info.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Tell your friend that he can either have the comb taken out now, or call a pest control company to spray for all kinds of insects, (ants, roaches, even mice) and a contractor later when the honey is dripping through the ceiling.... his choice.
Not sure which way the wife would go with it when the ceiling gets pulles and hundreds of dead ants and roaches drop from the ceiling. She may run all the way back home. lol
It gets REAL costly to leave comb from an established colony!


----------

